# New to gas stoves, looking for suggestions...



## Spletz (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello all.  We have a great wood burning insert upstairs that has served us very well. It heats the upstairs ( main floor) of our 2000 sq ft walk out ranch w/o any propane use.

However, when we retreat to the basement, it's damn cold down there.  The basement is finished and where we watch TV and cocktail, in other words we are down there every night, but just for a short period.

We used to have a 1970s "free heat machine" in the basement (a wood burner with a fan that pushed warm air in the room somewhat efficiently for the era), but on install of the upstairs insert, installers noted we had cracked the tiles and had a chimney fire w/o our knowledge (in the basement flue).  Thus, the fireplace downstairs is completely naked and needs a gas insert. A gas insert, because looking ahead I don't want to be trying to load two wood fireplaces as I grow older!  Besides, a push button fire sounds pretty good as I age and spend only a few hours downstairs daily.

The fireplace downstairs is huge, it can accept the largest possible gas inserts.

Our local dealer is pushing the Kozy Heat Chaska 34 and the Regency Horizon HR14E.

I know wood, not gas. We have propane here, not NG.

Are either of these units worth a lick?  Better suggestions for more BTUs or aesthetics?

I'm new to the gas world, and hope to get your thoughts.

Thank you for all your inputs.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 26, 2015)

Your fireplace is "huge." What are the actual height, width & depth dimensions.
 How many square feet (SF) is the finished basement?
Do you need to heat ALL of it or only a portion?
What is the SF of the area you want to heat?
Answers will help us help you.


----------

